# Glass Diffuser/Drop Checker



## KaeJS (Nov 28, 2016)

Where can I get decent products of these?

GLA is out of stock on most of their stuff and everything I see on eBay/Amazon is either garbage, too expensive, or doesn't ship to Canada.

I'm willing to pay extra $$$ for what I want, I just can't seem to find it in Canada. If I lived in the US it would be no problem...


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Have you tried angelfins or aqua inspiration?


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh and welcome to the forum


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I have a brand new hang on the rim glass drop checker.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

KaeJS said:


> Where can I get decent products of these?
> 
> GLA is out of stock on most of their stuff and everything I see on eBay/Amazon is either garbage, too expensive, or doesn't ship to Canada.
> 
> I'm willing to pay extra $$$ for what I want, I just can't seem to find it in Canada. If I lived in the US it would be no problem...


Angelfins carries ADA and Do!aqua diffusers if you need a brand name one. Glass really is one of the worst in terms of co2 diffusion, if it's for aesthetics, why not look into SS diffusers? Even "cheap" ones online work better than most brand name glass ones, 1000x stronger and is much easier to clean/maintain.

Also, you don't need a drop checker.. it's so 2013 , it's not an accurate indicator of your co2 levels and is a waste of time and money.


----------



## KaeJS (Nov 28, 2016)

Thank you everyone for your assistance and the warm welcome!

I went to Angelfins (never knew about it) and picked up a couple items. I did purchase a drop checker, but it definitely was a waste of money. I read that it lags behind by about 2 hours... but in doing my own testing, it actually lags behind by about 4 to 5 hours!!

Angelfins is a nice place. I picked up some Alternathera while I was there, also.

Thanks again, everyone!


----------

